# i have some stupid questions about laptop and screen tablet resolutions and colours



## just an artist getting by (Mar 13, 2020)

i know that these questions are very likely incredibly stupid and the answers are painfully obvious, but i still want to ask JUST IN CASE because i'm just very afraid of making wrong choices, especially when it comes to buying digital art equipment.
let's say i have a laptop with a 1920x1080 resolution (did i say that correctly?? idk i'm just not very techy), and i also have a screen tablet with 4k resolution (for example, a cintiq 24 pro). would the tablet still show the 4k res version of the laptop's screen or would it display the res differently because of the laptop's lower res? would i need to by a 4k laptop for the tablet's display res to work? and would the tablet still show the 99% adobe RGB coverage even if the laptop has way different colours? any info helps!


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

4K is 3840 × 2160 pixels, which is better resolution than 1920 x 1080 pixels. That doesn't mean, though, that either is better than the other.

But, that is meaningless if the image is not of high enough quality to be presented on those screens. Example - a 72 dpi image blown up to fit either of those screens will be terribly pixelated.

Would _you _notice any difference if comparing the same image on both screens?

Perhaps creating a few image files of different sizes/quality and displaying each file on both devices to compare would be most helpful. Most electronics stores should permit a shopper to make such comparisons on their display working models.


----------

